# Diámetro equivalente de dos woofers en un mismo bafle



## buenman (Ene 13, 2018)

Hola, estoy tratando de saber como se calcula el diámetro que resulta de poner dos woofers en un mismo bafle.
Leí por ahí que 2 woofers de 12 pulgadas equivalen a uno de 16 pulgadas.
La fórmula que usan para calcularlo es:
(Diametro x 2)/1,5 osea:
 (12x2)/1,5= 16;
Alguien sabe si esta es correcto?
Gracias. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2018)

Suma las superficies de ambos woofer y con el resultado calcula el diametro equivalente.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 13, 2018)

A lo que Dr. zoidberg se refiere es a esto.


Y que si nos fijamos bien es lo mismo que vos publicaste como (Diametro x 2)/1,5 ==> 2/1,5≈√2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2018)

El problema con esa formula es que supone que ambos parlantes tienen el mismo diametro. Para el ejemplo que dio va ok, pero si los diametros son diferentes no va a funcionar...y no sirve usar regla de 3 ni esas cosas...


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 13, 2018)

Dr. zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> El problema con esa formula es que supone que ambos parlantes tienen el  mismo diametro. Para el ejemplo que dio va ok, pero si los diametros son  diferentes no va a funcionar...y no sirve usar regla de 3 ni esas  cosas...


Si es cierto eso, es considerando los diametros de los parlantes iguales. Si no son iguales la formula queda d_equi = √(d_1 + d_2) , donde d_1 es el diametro de uno de los parlantes y d_2 es el diametro del otro parlante, y d_1 != d_2 (!= significa distinto).


----------



## buenman (Ene 13, 2018)

Gracias muchachos por ampliarme el enfoque del problema yo lo miraba desde el enfoque acústico y no le encontraba solución.

Hice el desarrollo desde el aspecto de superficie y llegué a lo que ustedes plantean 
D/√2 

Ahora voy a hacer un excel para poder incluir opciones de cálculo que incluya cantidad de woofers, diámetros,diámetros equivalentes, etc.
Cuando lo termine lo subo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2018)

Es que el enfoque acustico se hace desde las superficies por que ellas son las que emiten. Luego podes obtener los diametros...


----------



## buenman (Ene 13, 2018)

Estuve haciendo algunos cálculos y vi que para lograr 24" con woofers de 12" hay que cuadruplicar la cantidad de unidades
12"*√2*√2=24"

Y para cuadruplicar 12" hay que octuplicar la cantidad de woofers de 12"
12"*√2*√2*√2*√2=48"

Cada vez que multiplicamos por √2 el diámetro de una sola unidad nos da el diámetro equivalente de dos unidades.


----------



## Kebra (Ene 15, 2018)

Perdón por mi curiosidad, pero ¿con qué objeto necesitás saber eso? Mirá que nada tiene que ver duplicar potencia con poner 2 parlantes en vez de 1, si ese es tu interrogante.
Y la respuesta en frecuencia de 2 woofers de 12" no es la misma que uno de 24".


----------



## Axel31 (May 27, 2022)

Aunque este tema es de Enero de 2018, voy a probar a hacer una pregunta, a ver si alguien me responde.
Dos subwoofer 12 pulgadas, 400 Watts rms, doble bobina de 2 Ohms. Las bobinas van en serie, 4 Ohms y los subwoofer en paralelo, quedando el conjunto en 2 Ohms. Van en cajas separadas. El amplificador va sobrado, hasta he tenido que bajarle un poco la ganancia, da 1300 Watts rms a 2 Ohms.
Y aquí pregunto:
¿Se suman las potencias, y se aplica la fórmula "diámetro x 2 / 1,5" quedando un subwoofer de 16 pulgadas y 800 Watts rms?
Con respuesta en frecuencia de un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas, supongo. Es que tengo curiosidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Se suman las potencias, y se aplica la fórmula "diámetro x 2 / 1,5" quedando un subwoofer de 16 pulgadas y 800 Watts rms?


😳 😳 😳
La "potencia" del par de subwoofers en paralelo queda en 800W pero  "el diámetro" no tiene nada que ver!!!
Buscá en el foro por que ya se trató algo parecido a esto y ahí se explicaba cuanta Presión Acústica ganas al hacer esa configuración, que es lo que en realidad importa. Lo del diámetro y esa formula son pura sanata.


----------



## unmonje (May 28, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Aunque este tema es de Enero de 2018, voy a probar a hacer una pregunta, a ver si alguien me responde.
> Dos subwoofer 12 pulgadas, 400 Watts rms, doble bobina de 2 Ohms. Las bobinas van en serie, 4 Ohms y los subwoofer en paralelo, quedando el conjunto en 2 Ohms. Van en cajas separadas. El amplificador va sobrado, hasta he tenido que bajarle un poco la ganancia, da 1300 Watts rms a 2 Ohms.
> Y aquí pregunto:
> ¿Se suman las potencias, y se aplica la fórmula "diámetro x 2 / 1,5" quedando un subwoofer de 16 pulgadas y 800 Watts rms?
> Con respuesta en frecuencia de un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas, supongo. Es que tengo curiosidad


Está mesclando los temas. Nada tiene que ver el dulce de leche, con la autopista. Es bastante mas complejo todo.
Una cosa es el fenómeno eléctrico que acontece y otros, los fenómenos ( físicos ) acústico y neumático, que ocurren al mismo tiempo.
El asunto viene por donde señala el Doctor en  el posteo #11


----------



## Axel31 (May 28, 2022)

Ah, vale, lo buscaré. Desde luego, debe ser complejo y yo no es que entienda mucho del tema. He notado que los dos, sonando a la vez, aumentan la presión acústica, como bien dices, Dr. Zoidberg, pero no sé si es el doble exactamente. Si alguno encontráis el hilo donde tratan el tema, agradecería mucho la ayuda para encontrarlo.
Gracias por contestar y ayudar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2022)

Acá está la explicación de lo que ocurre:


			Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Axel31 (May 28, 2022)

Muchas gracias. He estado buscando, pero no encontraba nada. Voy a leerlo.
Ok, más o menos, lo he entendido, o eso creo XD. Gracias de nuevo, muy interesante.


----------



## unmonje (May 28, 2022)

O sea , hablando en criollo :  👇

Pregunta 21 -
 ¿Por qué el SPL aumenta 6 dB para dos parlantes en paralelo, cuando la potencia eléctrica consumida solo aumenta 3 dB?

 Respuesta 21 -
 La potencia acústica Pa radiada desde una fuente pequeña en longitudes de onda largas es el producto del área radiante del pistón Ap, el cuadrado de la velocidad del pistón vp y la parte real de la impedancia de radiación del pistón Zp: Pa = (vp)2 Ap Re{ Zp } Dado que la parte real de Zp también es proporcional al área radiante Ap, se deduce que la potencia radiada es proporcional al cuadrado de la velocidad del pistón y al cuadrado del área del pistón: Pa~(vp)2 (Ap)2
Cuando se conectan dos controladores idénticos en paralelo, cada pistón se mueve con la misma velocidad que el controlador único, porque la corriente a través de cada bobina móvil es la misma que antes.
El área de radiación total se ha duplicado y la potencia acústica radiada se ha multiplicado por cuatro (10 log (4) = 6 dB) con respecto a la del altavoz único.
La potencia eléctrica consumida por los dos conductores apenas se ha duplicado (+3 dB).
Con potencia acústica 4x por potencia eléctrica 2x, tiene un aumento de 3 dB en la eficiencia de conversión de energía.
La presión sonora p a cierta distancia de la fuente es proporcional a la raíz cuadrada de la potencia acústica radiada. p ~ (Pa)1/2 ~ vp Ap
Cuando el área del pistón Ap se duplica y la velocidad del pistón vp permanece sin cambios, entonces la presión se duplica (20 log (2) = 6 dB).

En resumen, cuando dos parlantes idénticos se conectan en paralelo y se accionan con tensión constante, entonces se consume el doble de energía eléctrica (+3 dB), la potencia acústica radiada se multiplica por cuatro (+6 dB) y la energía libre el nivel de presión sonora en el espacio se duplica (+6 dB) a una distancia dada.
Tenga en cuenta que la velocidad y el desplazamiento del pistón son proporcionales entre sí y ambos están directamente relacionados con la corriente a través de la bobina móvil.
Con dos parlantes idénticos conectados en serie, el desplazamiento y la velocidad del pistón disminuyen a la mitad, pero el área del pistón se duplica, lo que deja la presión del sonido y la potencia radiada sin cambios (0 dB) en comparación con un solo parlante conectado al mismo voltaje.
La disipación de energía eléctrica ahora es 1/2 (-3 dB) y nuevamente la eficiencia de conversión de energía se ha duplicado.
Una fuente que es pequeña en comparación con la longitud de onda y que irradia una potencia acústica de 1 W hacia el espacio libre, genera un nivel de presión sonora de 109 dB SPLrms a 1 m uniformemente a su alrededor. 
El SPL es de 103 dB a 2 m y de 89 dB a 10 m.
Si la fuente tiene una sensibilidad de potencia de 86 dB SPL/1m/1W, entonces se necesitan 10(109-86)/10 = 200 W de potencia eléctrica para generar 1 W acústico y 109 dB SPL/1m. La eficiencia de conversión de energía es 1W / 200W = 0.005 = 0.5%.
Dos controladores con 86 dB SPL/1m/1W conectados en paralelo producirán 92 dB SPL/1m cuando se manejan con el mismo voltaje, pero consumen 2 W.
Con una entrada de 1 W, la combinación del controlador genera 89 dB y se necesitan 100 W para producir 1 W de potencia acústica, por lo que la eficiencia ahora es del 1%.
Los dos controladores podrían ser un tweeter y un rango medio y tener áreas de pistón ap muy diferentes. Si tienen la misma salida de 86 dB para una entrada de 1 W, entonces el tweeter debe tener una velocidad vp de pistón mucho más alta que el rango medio de área de pistón más grande.
Sin embargo, la velocidad de volumen U = vp Ap es la misma para ambos controladores cuando tienen la misma sensibilidad.
Para conocer la eficiencia energética del PHOENIX, consulte la FAQ20 y para conocer los requisitos de excursión del pistón para obtener el SPL deseado, consulte la Ref. 4 en Publicaciones.

​


----------



## Axel31 (May 28, 2022)

Gracias, mi ingles es malillo, pero lo había traducido más o menos bien... lo voy a copiar en un archivo de texto, me parece muy interesante.


----------

